# Touch screen failure.



## CHP (Jul 13, 2011)

So there are multiple things wrong with my first and current TB that I got almost a year ago. I could live with the ones before the latest and greatest fault in my TB: the touch screen. Now, up until recently, the touch screen worked good most of the time, occasionally not letting me hit the backspace button until I shut the screen off and turned it back on. But now, the touch screen is flipping out. I can barely even type an entire message with out it adding random letters in or moving my cursor to the middle of a word I already typed. And then sometimes it won't even let me do anything, it won't respond to anything I do, soft buttons, touch screen, anything. I was just wondering if you guys have heard of this/had this happen before?

Oh, and this problem came after the power button sinking into the phone and me having to basically slam my finger into the button to turn the screen on, and also after the proximity sensor went out so I have to hold the phone away from my face to keep it from muting/hanging up on people because the screen wouldn't turn off. None of these problems have been fixed, and I'm getting the feeling I should try to get a replacement TB (or maybe another phone) from Verizon.

One more thing, none of these are ROM related, been on multiple ones, and even now on the latest GB OTA it's happening.


----------



## tekhna (Aug 9, 2011)

The right side of my screen failed. Take into the Verizon store, they won't bat an eye replacing it under warranty.


----------



## CHP (Jul 13, 2011)

tekhna said:


> The right side of my screen failed. Take into the Verizon store, they won't bat an eye replacing it under warranty.


Thanks, was hoping to hear that.


----------



## CHP (Jul 13, 2011)

Another question, what would I need to do in order for Verizon to accept my phone back? I already have it on the 605.9 OTA unrooted but I'm not sure if I have to do anything like return hboot or the bootloader to normal.

EDIT: derp. I guess I should look before I ask...


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

CHP said:


> Another question, what would I need to do in order for Verizon to accept my phone back? I already have it on the 605.9 OTA unrooted but I'm not sure if I have to do anything like return hboot or the bootloader to normal.
> 
> EDIT: derp. I guess I should look before I ask...


Just call customer service if you can, they had to send th phone through the mail whether you go to a store or call

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Scorch (Aug 17, 2011)

Right side of my screen failed in December after owning my original Tbolt since April, was really disappointing since I took care of the phone like a baby, never dropped once. Took it into verizon and they overnighted a CLN replacement, which, in my opinion is a phone of much cheaper build quality when compared to my original from April. Speaker grill is cheaper looking along with the kickstand and the body plastic is more sparkly, but the phone works great and I can't complain since it wasn't upgraded to the .9 ota yet so it was easily rooted and set back up.


----------



## tekhna (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm returning another TBolt, and I'm actually thinking of getting an Inc2. It's basically the same phone, minus 4G+world phone. I'll probably be replacing my TBolt in the next few months anyway with an upgrade, and then it's basically a paperweight. With the Inc2 I'll actually use it abroad somewhat regularly.


----------

